# Prolimatech MK-13 Kühlleistung



## The_Schroeder (14. Januar 2010)

*Prolimatech MK-13 Kühlleistung*

Hi,

will auf meine GTX 260 216SP (65nm) den MK-13 schrauben.
In den Test die ich bis jetzte gesehen hab, kommt nicht klar erkennbar raus was er für eine TDP abführen kann.
Mich interssiert an dieser Stelle weniger die Leistung *mit* Lüfter sondern die passive Power des MK-13, wobei ich weiß das man mit einer GTX kaum eine passive Karte mit guten Temps zustande bekommt.

Laut Nvidia liegt die TDP der GTX 260 bei ca. 182Watt, laut einem Artikel der PCGH kann man mit Undervolted die Graka kühler machen, so das sie bis zu 50 Watt weniger verbraucht, angenommen man untervolted die was nur über ein neues Bios dauerhaft geht, so, das sie rund 40Watt weniger verpulvert, könnte man dann vllt sogar über eine *PASSIVE* GTX 260 mit guten Temps nachdenken?

PS: SpaWa- und RAM-Kühler würden als Kit von Scythe geholt werden.

Die Frage ist nur...MIT oder OHNE Lüfter


----------



## Argead (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: Prolimatech MK-13 Kühlleistung*

Das kommt dann vor allem auf deine Gehäuselüftung an, ich würde trotzdem einen Lüfter einbauen ihn aber langsam drehen lassen, sodass du ihn nicht hörst.


----------



## The_Schroeder (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: Prolimatech MK-13 Kühlleistung*

Hab ein Lancool K62, im Moment noch mit den blauen Standartlüftern die machen irgendwas zwischen 90-100m³
Mein Quad hab ich auch Semi-Passiv laufen (C2Q q9400 + Mugen 2).
Mich würde sehr interessieren in wie weit sich das Realisieren lassen würde


----------



## tobi757 (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: Prolimatech MK-13 Kühlleistung*

Sollte eigentlich kein Problem sein, laut Test: Vier Grafikkarten-Kühler im Vergleich (Seite 2) - 25.12.2009 - ComputerBase kühlt der sogar auf niedriger Drehzahl noch besser als der S1 und dern konnte man ja schon ohne weiteres passiv betreiben ...


----------



## Infin1ty (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: Prolimatech MK-13 Kühlleistung*

Wenn du deine GTX260 wirklich kühl und lautlos haben willst,
musst du ein wenig Hand anlegen:



> wobei ich weiß das man mit einer GTX kaum eine passive Karte mit guten Temps zustande bekommt.



Untervoltet schon. Wenn du`s dir zutraust, kannst du deine GTX260 per BIOS-Flash
ziemlich untervolten. Meine lief bei ~0,9 V völlig stabil, dann konnte ich sie auch passiv kühlen.

Der MK-13 wirds aber wohl auch ununtervoltet schaffen, nur wirst du dann nicht so tolle Temps haben.


----------



## The_Schroeder (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: Prolimatech MK-13 Kühlleistung*

Selbst auf einer GTX 260?

DAS wäre echt der Hammer wenn es gehen würde und man gute Temps hat..also Last unter 90°C auf der GPU.

Als SpaWa und RAM-Kühler würde das hier raufkommen

WENN ohne Lüfter aufjedenfall untervolted, dann ist der TDP Wert niedriger, ich hab davon nur keine wirkliche Ahnung


----------



## tobi757 (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: Prolimatech MK-13 Kühlleistung*

Ist eigentlich total einfach


----------



## Infin1ty (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: Prolimatech MK-13 Kühlleistung*

Untervolten ist eigentlich nicht schwer, ich such dir mal ein How-To
raus...


----------



## The_Schroeder (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: Prolimatech MK-13 Kühlleistung*

Naja hab bissel gegooglet und so.
Aber wenn ich Sätze lese wie das man sie total schrotten kann damit ist mir das irgendwie nix^^


----------



## Infin1ty (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: Prolimatech MK-13 Kühlleistung*

Ich habe noch das BIOS, was ich damals für meine GTX260 umgeschrieben
habe (mit NIBITOR), ich gucks mir noch mal an und kann es dann ja mal hochladen.

Ich muss mich aber erst selber mal kurz wieder einfummeln 

Das blöde ist, dass meine GTX260 kaputtgegangen ist (bei WAKÜ-Umrüstung)
und dir jetzt in eigenen Worten zu erklären, was du machen musst (vorallem da ich nur ein Bios meiner Karte habe, es aber nicht mehr ausprobieren kann)
würde zu lange dauern.

Ich könnte dir zwar mein Bios schicken, bei mir lief das, aber
ich möchte nicht daran Schuld sein, wenn deine Karte nachher kaputt geht.

Und das How-To hier bei PCGH-X finde ich net mehr.


----------



## The_Schroeder (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: Prolimatech MK-13 Kühlleistung*

Ja das Prog haben die auch verwendet, version 5 war es glaub ich^^
erst das alte ausgelesen und auf nem stick gespeichert...das prog auch mit auf dem stick und dann das umgeschriebene neue bios auch auf den stick und dann iwas eintippen damit er es flasht


----------



## Infin1ty (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: Prolimatech MK-13 Kühlleistung*

Hier ein gutes How-To:

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/o...tick-nvflash-update-nibitor-g200-voltmod.html

Bei meiner GTX260 waren Register und VCore aber iwie anders zugeordnet,
musst gucken ob das bei dir auch so ist. 

Viel Spaß beim einlesen


----------



## The_Schroeder (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: Prolimatech MK-13 Kühlleistung*

@ Infin1ty 
Cool, Danke


werd das ganze dann vllt erstmal mit einer kleinen billig karte probieren bevor ich die gtx in den sand setzte^^

Will mit der GTX 260 aufjedenfall im Lastbereich der Standartkühlung bleiben...hab nach meiner Googletour gesehn das viele etwa 80-87°C unter Last hatten, wenn ich dahinkomme, passiv, kommt kein Lüfter drauf, ab 90°C mit Lüfter


----------



## leorphee (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: Prolimatech MK-13 Kühlleistung*

er bekommt meine alte (noch nicht mal 1 Jahr alt) 260 GTX, hatte auch schon überlegt sie neu zu Flashen, aber für den MK13 Interessiere ich mich auch für meine 5870...

@ The_Schroeder: denk an Sommer, da ist es oft auch sehr warm!


----------



## The_Schroeder (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: Prolimatech MK-13 Kühlleistung*

Gute 8 Monate

Ich glaub auf der HD5870 dürfte das passiv auch nicht abwegig sein

Hast du bei deiner HD5870 eig Grafikbugs im 2D Modus?
Da soll ja was bei AMD/ATI schief gelaufen sein


----------



## leorphee (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: Prolimatech MK-13 Kühlleistung*

nee, im 2D nicht, aber im 3D - manchmal, liegt aber wohl an meinen Einstellungen, da muss ich noch bisl. lesen oder probieren...


----------



## The_Schroeder (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: Prolimatech MK-13 Kühlleistung*

@ leorphee
Ich weiß...da würden in den kompletten PC lüfter kommen auch an den Mugen 2 der mein Quad kühlt...32°C Zimmertemperatur sind echt nicht toll

wegen OC/Spannung?





Würd ihn nur gern den großteil des Jahres Semi-Passiv laufen lassen wollen


----------



## Infin1ty (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: Prolimatech MK-13 Kühlleistung*

Das sollte gehen, meine GTX260 hatte ich damals mit nem HR-03 GTX
bei Standart im Sommer mit Lüfter @7V bei 55° oder so.

Wenn du ordentlich untervoltest, sollte auch Semi-Passiv mit moderaten
Temps gehen.

Aber denk daran: Die G200s reagieren auf höhere Temps mit größerem
Spannungshunger, du wirst die Karte passiv also nicht so weit untervolten
können. 

P.S: Die meisten anderen Karten können nicht per BIOS untervoltet werden, nur die mit dem Voltera
VT1103, VT1105 oder VT1165. ( Wenn du ne alte Karte zum probieren nimmst)


----------



## The_Schroeder (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: Prolimatech MK-13 Kühlleistung*

Hört sich ja nicht sooo schlecht an 

naja..unter Last unter 90°C...wären richtig geil


Das doof, aba wie gesagt, Sommer bekommt Sie 2 Lüfter, schätz ma die 120mm Version der Blackline Serie von Xigmatek die 140mm Version soll später als Gehäuselüfter reinkommen

@ Infin1ty

dachte zum ausprobieren an eine GF 95...müsste ja dem mit dem prog trotzdem funzen oda?


----------



## Infin1ty (15. Januar 2010)

*AW: Prolimatech MK-13 Kühlleistung*

Du kannst zwar das BIOS flashen, aber das Ding hat keinen Voltera,
somit kannst du da nur was mit VMods machen. (Bei der GF 9500)


----------



## Aradisa (15. Januar 2010)

*AW: Prolimatech MK-13 Kühlleistung*

@The_Schroeder
Ich glaube nicht das du die GTX 260 mit dem MK 13 passiv kühlen kannst,zumindest nicht in 3D.
Die GPU ist nicht das Problem,da könntest du vielleicht in 3D unter 90°C bleiben,das Problem sind die Spawas,passiv und dann noch 3D,das machen die Spawas nicht lange mit,wenn sie es dann überhaupt mitmachen.Ich habe hier ein kurzes Review zum Accelero Extreme GTX PRO geschrieben,vielleicht ganz interresant für dich.


----------



## Infin1ty (16. Januar 2010)

*AW: Prolimatech MK-13 Kühlleistung*

Untervoltet bleiben auch die VRMs kühler, diese kann man dann mit nem guten VRM Kühler auch passiv kühlen. Beim HR-03 GTX ist ein ganz guter dabei,
beim MK-13 weiß ich nicht. bei Standart VCore hast du aber Recht, das ist nicht sehr gesund (100°+)

Hast du dich mittlerweile mal eingelesen bzw. ein wenig probiert ?


----------



## The_Schroeder (16. Januar 2010)

*AW: Prolimatech MK-13 Kühlleistung*

@ Aradisa
Die Standartkühler für die SpaWa´s beim MK13 sind nicht der bringer deshalb kommen..wie schon gesagt...die hier rauf



Naja hab ja die Karte von leorphee, war aber nicht wie ich angenommen hatte die 65nm Version sondern die 55nm Version, soweit ich weiß hat Nvidia aus kostengründen da billige VRMs genommen, weiß also nicht ob und in wieweit das mit Undervolting funzt und was bringt.
Temps sind im mom OK, werd aber auf den MK13 einen 120mm Fan setzen, dann is Ruhe
Einziges Prob is das leichte Spulenfiepen, bekommt man das irgendwie weg..zB durch Untervolting?


----------



## Aradisa (16. Januar 2010)

*AW: Prolimatech MK-13 Kühlleistung*

Es gibt ja 2 verschiedene Versionen des Spulenfiepens.Einmal das fiepen in Gamemenüs z.b. Crysis,das man einfach damit beheben kann in dem man V-Sync aktiviert.Das andere Spulenfiepen ist bauartbedingt,und von Graka zu Graka verschieden.Eine Lösung das wegzubekommen ist mir aber nicht bekannt.Meine GTX 280 fiept in 2D und 3d meistens auch,aber es gibt auch Tage da fiept sie garnicht,undervolting hat an der Situation nichts geändert.


----------



## Infin1ty (16. Januar 2010)

*AW: Prolimatech MK-13 Kühlleistung*



> Naja hab ja die Karte von leorphee, war aber nicht wie ich angenommen hatte die 65nm Version sondern die 55nm Version, soweit ich weiß hat Nvidia aus kostengründen da billige VRMs genommen, weiß also nicht ob und in wieweit das mit Undervolting funzt und was bringt.



Dann wars das mit dem Passiv kühlen, da untervolten so weg fällt 
Die 55nm Version hat keinen digitalen mehr, sondern einen analogen Spannungsregler.

Hau halt Lüfter auf die Karte, die kühlen die Karte auch schon @5 V mehr als ausreichend.


----------



## The_Schroeder (16. Januar 2010)

*AW: Prolimatech MK-13 Kühlleistung*

Naja hab bis jetzte erst CoD4 und CoD6, 3D Mark und Operation Flashpoint 2, da sind sie vereinzelt aufgetretten.
Im 2D is sie total leise.

@ Infin1ty
Naja so langsam hatte ich darüber nachgedacht, ein 120mm Fan mit 100m³ bei 18db...wäre für mich noch im grünen Bereich, gibt der Graka gut Luft und wirde der Luftstrom im Case auch gut tun.
Hab ja ein Lancool K62, der Frontfan macht etwa 100 , der dann auch...wirde also Front unten rein...und von dem dann gegen die Graka nach oben gepustet und oben im deckel sind 2x 140mm Lüfter die rund 200m³ rausholen aus dem Case^^


----------



## Infin1ty (16. Januar 2010)

*AW: Prolimatech MK-13 Kühlleistung*

Jo, im 2D schon, aber zock damit mal Crysis inkl. Realistic Mod @Very High @1680:1050 

Das habe ich nicht mehr ausgehalten, da musste ein neuer Kühler her. 
(Lüfter @75 % im Auto Modus)


----------



## The_Schroeder (16. Januar 2010)

*AW: Prolimatech MK-13 Kühlleistung*

Naja der Lüfter meiner GTX is eig ganz angenehm soweit^^

nur ich hab halt als Konzept bei meinem Case mir vorgenommen das ding mit Luftkühlung möglichst unhörbar zubekommen(wegen Geld, passiv wakü is zu teuer), ne gute optik hinzubekomm und das ganze mit hoher Leistung zuverbinden..also neuer Kühler muss, aus Gründen der optik und des "Lärmpegels"


----------



## Infin1ty (16. Januar 2010)

*AW: Prolimatech MK-13 Kühlleistung*

Mein System ist unhörbar, und ich habe auch keine Passiv WAKÜ. Alle Lüfter sind auf ca. 7 V gedrosselt (Noiseblocker), das einzige was man hört ist meine Laing. 

Und ich habe @4 GHz @CPU und übertakteter 5850 nie mehr als 55° @CPU und 35° @GPU.


----------



## The_Schroeder (16. Januar 2010)

*AW: Prolimatech MK-13 Kühlleistung*

Naja bei mir läuft er auch oft Abends durch deshalb guck ich da ziemlich drauf

Hab mein Quad bei 35°C Idle und 48°C Last mit Mugen 2 Semi-Passiv gekühlt, GPU 40°C Idle und 75°C Last

Hab Quad auf Standart..reicht ja noch locker


----------



## Infin1ty (16. Januar 2010)

*AW: Prolimatech MK-13 Kühlleistung*

4 GHz war auch nur für den Schwanzmark, 24/7 läuft er @3,4 @1,14 V.


----------



## The_Schroeder (16. Januar 2010)

*AW: Prolimatech MK-13 Kühlleistung*

Mies

und..wieviele Punkte?


----------



## Infin1ty (16. Januar 2010)

*AW: Prolimatech MK-13 Kühlleistung*

Mit meiner GTX260 hatte ich 20,5 K Punkte.

Mit der 5850... Muss ich mal testen, aber erst wenn mein System wieder läuft


----------



## The_Schroeder (16. Januar 2010)

*AW: Prolimatech MK-13 Kühlleistung*

...hab nur 13,098 Punkte bei 3d mark 06 mit q9400 und gtx 260 oc und 2GB RAM

warum läuft es nicht?...vista drauf?


----------



## Infin1ty (16. Januar 2010)

*AW: Prolimatech MK-13 Kühlleistung*

Der 06er skaliert sehr stark mit CPU Takt, der GPU Takt ist nachher nur der Feinschliff, mich hat GPU OCen von 19,5 auf 20,5 K gebracht


----------



## The_Schroeder (16. Januar 2010)

*AW: Prolimatech MK-13 Kühlleistung*

Meinst das bei Vantage mehr mit der GPU Leistung gearbeitet wird?

is aba nicht gerade schlecht


----------



## leorphee (18. Januar 2010)

*AW: Prolimatech MK-13 Kühlleistung*

gegenüber XP hast du mit Vista & Win 7 immer bei der CPU ca. 500 Punkte weniger im 3Dmark06...
Ich hatte nie ein Spulenfiepen wahrgenommen, kann aber auch an meinen Musikerohren liegen...


----------



## logikwoelkchen.css (15. April 2010)

*AW: Prolimatech MK-13 Kühlleistung*

hatte letztens das spulenfiepen so wie hier beschrieben wahrgenommen -> im hauptmenü von crysis .. sonst zum glück noch nicht

---

wieso sollten die scythe kühler besser sein als die vom mk-13 ? sind doch alle nur alu körper mit folie drunter ?

---


----------



## Star_KillA (15. April 2010)

*AW: Prolimatech MK-13 Kühlleistung*

eigentlich ist es alles das selbe ^^


----------

